
Sort CSS declarations with this npm package - Siilwyn
https://github.com/Siilwyn/css-declaration-sorter
======
Siilwyn
Released this package some time ago, now I'm searching for ways to improve it.
If anybody knows a good documented order that I can include don't hesitate to
suggest it. Also any other kind of feedback is more than welcome!

